# Yehhh



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

It's been a while since I took a picture (like 3 months) and I like to see the difference over the years so I decided to take a new one, and...
If there's one thing I still love is my guitaaarrrrrrr










PS: Jane, incase you happen to see this, don't you dare make fun of me for the way I pronounce guitar xD


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

having a such a guitar should be the best weapon against DP. stick to it ...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

actor_bs said:


> having a such a guitar should be the best weapon against DP. stick to it ...


Yep it is quite a good weapon against DPD









I'm getting a new one soon though, Synyster Schecter Custom =D


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

that 'll be wicked, take your time and enjoy


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

*wolf whistle*

that is all


----------



## aadhirasharma (Jan 31, 2013)

Niceeeeeeeeee


----------

